# Whole Home issue - no networked DVRs found



## Vern872 (Jun 6, 2014)

After cruising through the forums here and especially using a lot of VeryOldSchool's advice in this thread: DirecTV coax whole home network not working - DIRECTV Connected Home - DBSTalk i feel I am close to a solution, yet the situation is not resolved. Hopefully you guys can assist and wave me on to home plate.

Here's where I'm at:

My main receiver is a HR24/200 HD-DVR. It is connected to wifi through a directv branded wireless router. That part works. I have a 10.0.x.x IP address under settings and it says Whole Home is authorized yet "No networked DVRs found". It does says "coax connected" however. Playlist is set to share all rooms.

I have 2 HR25/500, one of which is not connected to a tv at the moment (if that even matters). The connected HR25 has a 169.254.x.x IP with "coax not connected". It also says that whole home is authorized and "No networked DVRs found". This receiever goes into a Gen2 DECA and has a ethernet cable dangling out of it but it is not connected to anything else.

Prior to this post I have reset both receivers to default network settings and restarted them multiple times.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Vern872 said:


> After cruising through the forums here and especially using a lot of VeryOldSchool's advice in this thread: DirecTV coax whole home network not working - DIRECTV Connected Home - DBSTalk i feel I am close to a solution, yet the situation is not resolved. Hopefully you guys can assist and wave me on to home plate.
> 
> Here's where I'm at:
> 
> ...


There is no such animal as an HR25. Please verify what the correct model is and let us know. I'm assuming that they are H25's (fyi: H = HD Receiver, HR = HD DVR).


----------



## Vern872 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, sorry. It's an H25.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

One device has an ip of 10.0.x.x and the other has an ip of 169.254.x.x???
Try setting them both to a static address in the same range...


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Vern872 said:


> I have 2 HR25/500, one of which is not connected to a tv at the moment (if that even matters). The connected HR25 has a 169.254.x.x IP with "coax not connected". It also says that whole home is authorized and "No networked DVRs found". This receiever goes into a Gen2 DECA and has a ethernet cable dangling out of it but it is not connected to anything else.


I don't believe that an H25 is supposed to be connected to a DECA. Get rid of the DECA and connect the coax directly to the H25.


----------



## Vern872 (Jun 6, 2014)

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't believe that an H25 is supposed to be connected to a DECA. Get rid of the DECA and connect the coax directly to the H25.


Hot damn! Thanks Bill, that was it!

And to Directv, great job on that quality training program you have for employees. Yikes!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Deca is built into the h25. Oh well. Glad it's working now for ya!


----------

